# Spanish property problems



## broons

The Sunday Post newspaper has been contacted by a handful of British expats living in Spain who have spoken of the difficulties they are facing due to economic problems there. 

The Sunday Post is looking to speak to other British expats living in Spain who are experiencing similar problems. 

We are keen to hear from anyone who is in danger of losing large sums of money due to problems with their Spanish property? We would also be looking for anyone who may have to return to Britain if things get any worse in Spain? Generally, we are looking to find out how Spain’s economic problems have affected British expats living there.

If any members feel they have been affected and would be willing to discuss their situation with The Sunday Post they can get in touch by emailing [email protected] [dot] com


----------

